# Newbie question! Pygmy goats will NOT stop eating!!!



## torvickia (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I am on week 4 of owning the most adorable pygmy goats and have learned a lot so far but this one has me pulling my hair out. Here it goes: Is it normal for goats to eat and eat and eat until they are visibly fat? I have them on less than 2 cups a day of sweet feed for all three of them, they have hay in their house and grass/weeds to eat in the yard. I also give them loose minerals and today set out some baking soda because I am worried about bloat. How could they possibly be this hungry??? Inside their pen where they are all day while I am at work has some grass & weeds for them to eat and when I get home I let them out and they graze over about an acre that is fenced in. They used to hang out on the porch with me but now that they are more comfortable in their new home, they spend all of their time out of their pen eating some more! Everyone is pooping and peeing fine and they all seem in great spirits. Am I being a worry wort, or do they not know when to stop? Please help!!!  Thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2015)

If most of what they are eating is hay I don't think you have anything to worry about
They are getting a "hay belly"
You really worry about bloat on lush green grass when they aren't used to it


----------



## torvickia (Jun 30, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> If most of what they are eating is hay I don't think you have anything to worry about
> They are getting a "hay belly"
> You really worry about bloat on lush green grass when they aren't used to it



Thank you so much for your quick reply!
 They are eating lots of grass/weeds also, but they were eating that at the breeders house before they got here, so do you think it is still ok since they are pooping ok and seem happy? I just can't get over how they don't seem to have that little thing that tells them they are full and to stop eating!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2015)

torvickia said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply!
> They are eating lots of grass/weeds also, but they were eating that at the breeders house before they got here, so do you think it is still ok since they are pooping ok and seem happy? I just can't get over how they don't seem to have that little thing that tells them they are full and to stop eating!


I think they are fine
Just little piggies


----------



## torvickia (Jun 30, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think they are fine
> Just little piggies



Thank you! I think you may be right!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2015)

How old are they ?


----------



## torvickia (Jun 30, 2015)

My girls are 5 months old and the little guy is 2 months.


----------



## torvickia (Jun 30, 2015)

Here is a picture of my babies <3


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jun 30, 2015)

torvickia said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply!
> They are eating lots of grass/weeds also, but they were eating that at the breeders house before they got here, so do you think it is still ok since they are pooping ok and seem happy? I just can't get over how they don't seem to have that little thing that tells them they are full and to stop eating!



Uh, that's just goats.  

 (if a little late)


----------

